# Rashi PeriPherals Pvt.Ltd Delhi Not replacing the graphic card



## paroh (Oct 20, 2009)

Rashi PeriPherals Pvt.Ltd
312A/314  Mansarovar,
90,Nehru Place, N. Delhi 110 019
 Not replacing my graphic card which is under warranty Please help me out
I read many feedback about the Rashi PeriPherals after sale service it is one of the worst service.


----------



## Krow (Oct 20, 2009)

What? Please provide more details about the card, the problem and what happened exactly. By any chance have you removed the serial sticker from the card? If yes, then the warranty is void.


----------



## paroh (Oct 21, 2009)

card purchased on june 2007 with three year warranty. No sticker is removed. As a month back the display from the card is not good as while using the card the  the monitor screen start shaking. I also tried the card on the other computer still the same problem even updated the drivers to latest one but in vain. My assembler takes the card with him and deposited it to the Rashi PeriPherals Pvt.Ltd Delhi branch. First they says that the card contained the water. But after some day they say the card is burned.

As i read many review of Rashi PeriPherals after sale service it is the one of the worst.
As it is now more than 16+ days what can i do?


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Oct 21, 2009)

Rashi has the worst after sales service of all distributors! They are a bunch of morons!


----------



## Krow (Oct 21, 2009)

Hmmm.. try speaking to someone higher up instead of the people at the desk of Rashi. If they don't help either, then go to Consumer Courts.


----------



## paroh (Oct 21, 2009)

As card cost me Rs.18000. I mail to rashi all branches but right now no reply i try to call them on there toll free number but it is aways switch off (18002090303) and diverted to voice mail.

As rashi branches all over india is more than 75+ and they are doing this type of works.
They are not only wasting the money of the customers but also the time.

If nothing happs i will file a case in consumer court against rashi.
Do i need the product with me as right now it is lying with rashi?
If any of u have the phone number of there main head office please tell me


----------



## Krow (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't have the phone number, google it and you should be well off. Don't rely on the phone. Go to their office and ask to see the card personally. If it looks undamaged, then fine, ask for a replacement. Talk to some senior officials and not to the ones on the desk. They must have given you a receipt of some kind, stating they they have the card with them. Use that receipt against them. If the card looks damaged, then blame them in the court for it as it seems you did not damage it yourself.


----------



## paroh (Oct 21, 2009)

As from my come the card is well packed in there orignal packng. Not physically damaged or any type of water or burned. Can u please tell me what is the current cost of this card?

Card XFX geforce 8800GTS 320DDR3


----------

